# Biasin: "Per la Uefa il Milan non è già più di Li..."



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

Fabrizio Biasin, a TL, ha dato la sua chiave di lettura alla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:

_"Il problema è molto semplice. Per la Uefa il Milan non è già più proprietà di YongHong Li. Lo è solo formalmente ma sono sicuri che non sarà capace di rifinanziare il debito con Elliott, la Uefa sa già che il Milan è di Elliott ma non lo è ancora ufficialmente. Elliott il Milan lo vorrà vendere subito ma non si sa ancora a chi. La situazione è delicatissima. Poniamo anche il caso che Li rifinanzi con Elliott, ma come lo farebbe? Con altro debito? Debiti su debiti che alla fine non sarà in grado di estinguere, questa è la chiave di lettura dell'UEFA. Per risolvere la situazione o Li appiana i debiti senza farne altri oppure deve vendere, ma alla svelta."_


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

ma infatti la Uefa ci sta facendo un favore enorme...siamo noi che dovremmo approfittarne e andare sotto la sede a chiedere a sti schifosi di sparire...ma figurati...quello striscione di Domenica fa capire che i corrotti hanno ricevuto la solita mazzetta...


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, a TL, ha dato la sua chiave di lettura alla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il problema è molto semplice. Per la Uefa il Milan non è già più proprietà di YongHong Li. Lo è solo formalmente ma sono sicuri che non sarà capace di rifinanziare il debito con Elliott, la Uefa sa già che il Milan è di Elliott ma non lo è ancora ufficialmente. Elliott il Milan lo vorrà vendere subito ma non si sa ancora a chi. La situazione è delicatissima. Poniamo anche il caso che Li rifinanzi con Elliott, ma come lo farebbe? Con altro debito? Debiti su debiti che alla fine non sarà in grado di estinguere, questa è la chiave di lettura dell'UEFA. Per risolvere la situazione o Li appiana i debiti senza farne altri oppure deve vendere, ma alla svelta."_



.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma infatti la Uefa ci sta facendo un favore enorme...siamo noi che dovremmo approfittarne e andare sotto la sede a chiedere a sti schifosi di sparire...ma figurati...quello striscione di Domenica fa capire che i corrotti hanno ricevuto la solita mazzetta...



Esatto.
Qui si vede la Uefa come la nemica ma in realtà sta smascherando i pagliacci che abbiamo in società.


Qua bisogna far partire un casino per far si che si sbrighino a sparire dal Milan.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Qui si vede la Uefa come la nemica ma in realtà sta smascherando i pagliacci che abbiamo in società.
> 
> 
> Qua bisogna far partire un casino per far si che si sbrighino a sparire dal Milan.



.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Maggio 2018)

Ho la sensazione che nelle prossime ore, giorni escono fuori notizie di cordate nuove a comprare il Milan.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ho la sensazione che nelle prossime ore, giorni escono fuori notizie di cordate nuove a comprare il Milan.



quello è scontato...ad Ottobre il Milan deve già essere in mano a gente seria...spero che Elliot si stia già muovendo in tal senso...xkè è vero che ci sarà la messa all'asta ma deve pur trovare qualcuno di serio stavolta...


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Qui si vede la Uefa come la nemica ma in realtà sta smascherando i pagliacci che abbiamo in società.
> 
> 
> Qua bisogna far partire un casino per far si che si sbrighino a sparire dal Milan.



MA cosa sta smascherando?

E' come se tu hai un cliente che paga regolarmente ed ad un certo punto decidi di non vendergli più nulla perché pensi non ti ripagherà.
Ed è pur sempre un paragone sbagliato visto che chi deve essere ripagato è Elliott che non ha espresso alcun parere negativo.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Maggio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> quello è scontato...ad Ottobre il Milan deve già essere in mano a gente seria...spero che Elliot si stia già muovendo in tal senso...xkè è vero che ci sarà la messa all'asta ma deve pur trovare qualcuno di serio stavolta...



Andasse via pure Fassone & Company?


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Sottoscrivo e ri sottoscrivo biasin, la prossima stagione sarà da nuttare per il cambio di proprietà ma forse è la volta buona per aver chiarezza e poter sperare in qualcosa di buono per il futuro


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Andasse via pure Fassone & Company?



quello è importantissimo ma secondario...prima una società solida alle spalle...chiara trasparente con nome e cognome di ogni singolo elemento che tiri fuori anche solo un euro...poi il resto


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, a TL, ha dato la sua chiave di lettura alla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il problema è molto semplice. Per la Uefa il Milan non è già più proprietà di YongHong Li. Lo è solo formalmente ma sono sicuri che non sarà capace di rifinanziare il debito con Elliott, la Uefa sa già che il Milan è di Elliott ma non lo è ancora ufficialmente. Elliott il Milan lo vorrà vendere subito ma non si sa ancora a chi. La situazione è delicatissima. Poniamo anche il caso che Li rifinanzi con Elliott, ma come lo farebbe? Con altro debito? Debiti su debiti che alla fine non sarà in grado di estinguere, questa è la chiave di lettura dell'UEFA. Per risolvere la situazione o Li appiana i debiti senza farne altri oppure deve vendere, ma alla svelta."_


Questa è una sonora sciocchezza, indegna della qualità di Biasin. Il rifinanziamento sostituisce un debito con un altro debito a condizioni di rimborso e di interessi diverse. L'obiettivo è renderlo sostenibile per chi lo assume. E' quello che ha fatto lo scorso novembre l'Inter di Suning, ed in passato la Roma di Pallotta ed Unicredit, con ottimi risultati economici. Nella fattispecie del Milan, paradossalmente, la devianza, non risolta, riguarda non la posizione del Milan, ma l'assunzione di un debito, pari a 180 milioni oltre interessi, da una delle società della catena di controllo del club, la Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxembourg, nei confronti del medesimo creditore, garantito tuttavia da azioni del club stesso. Un debito di cui sono ignote le basi finanziarie, perchè assunto da una società che non ha attività autonoma, avendo all'attivo solo la partecipazione a quote del capitale della controllante diretta del Milan, la Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg. Dunque, una società che non ha redditività, nè attivo circolante per adempiere autonomamente alla obbligazione contratta con Elliott/Blue Skye, obbligazione che potrà essere adempiuta solo con moneta finanziaria di un terzo, il Milan. Questo è, dal marzo 2017, il vero bubbone finanziario della costruzione di Yonghong Li e dei suoi soci, che Li non è riuscito a risolvere per via finanziaria o via capitale, tramite una cessione di quote di una delle società facenti parte della holding. E' un debito senza debitore capiente, ma con un garante importante, il cui peso finanziario tuttavia incombe su quest'ultimo, condizionando, o potendo condizionare, l'assetto societario e la consistenza patrimoniale su base capitale. Il problema è qui. Senza di esso, 123 milioni oltre interessi di un club patrimonializzato per un miliardo ed un fatturato atteso di 270 milioni di euro, sarebbe facilmente rifinanziabile, a condizioni tali da rendere esiziale la pressione finanziaria pro esercizio sui conti del club. Una inerzia di cui ora Li dovrà assumersi per intero la responsabilità, adottando la misura della cessione parziale di quote ad un partner finanziario, soluzioni cui sinora ha resistito, per acquisire la provvista necessaria a liquidare quei 180 milioni, oltre interessi. Non potrà più attendere, altrimenti ogni sforzo sin qui assunto sarà stato vano, per il Milan.


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2018)

Grande Biasin


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questa è una sonora sciocchezza, indegna della qualità di Biasin. Il rifinanziamento sostituisce un debito con un altro debito a condizioni di rimborso e di interessi diverse. L'obiettivo è renderlo sostenibile per chi lo assume. E' quello che ha fatto lo scorso novembre l'Inter di Suning, ed in passato la Roma di Pallotta ed Unicredit, con ottimi risultati economici. Nella fattispecie del Milan, paradossalmente, la devianza, non risolta, riguarda non la posizione del Milan, ma l'assunzione di un debito, pari a 180 milioni oltre interessi, da una delle società della catena di controllo del club, la Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxembourg, nei confronti del medesimo creditore, garantito tuttavia da azioni del club stesso. Un debito di cui sono ignote le basi finanziarie, perchè assunto da una società che non ha attività autonoma, avendo all'attivo solo la partecipazione a quote del capitale della controllante diretta del Milan, la Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg. Dunque, una società che non ha redditività, nè attivo circolante per adempiere autonomamente alla obbligazione contratta con Elliott/Blue Skye, obbligazione che potrà essere adempiuta solo con moneta finanziaria di un terzo, il Milan. Questo è, dal marzo 2017, il vero bubbone finanziario della costruzione di Yonghong Li e dei suoi soci, che Li non è riuscito a risolvere per via finanziaria o via capitale, tramite una cessione di quote di una delle società facenti parte della holding. E' un debito senza debitore capiente, ma con un garante importante, il cui peso finanziario tuttavia incombe su quest'ultimo, condizionando, o potendo condizionare, l'assetto societario e la consistenza patrimoniale su base capitale. Il problema è qui. Senza di esso, 123 milioni oltre interessi di un club patrimonializzato per un miliardo ed un fatturato atteso di 270 milioni di euro, sarebbe facilmente rifinanziabile, a condizioni tali da rendere esiziale la pressione finanziaria pro esercizio sui conti del club. Una inerzia di cui ora Li dovrà assumersi per intero la responsabilità, adottando la misura della cessione parziale di quote ad un partner finanziario, soluzioni cui sinora ha resistito, per acquisire la provvista necessaria a liquidare quei 180 milioni, oltre interessi. Non potrà più attendere, altrimenti ogni sforzo sin qui assunto sarà stato vano, per il Milan.



eh ma quando dicevo che il problema era il debito di Li, mi si prendeva per pazzo. Ora finalmente è chiaro a tutti (non mi riferisco proprio a te). Comunque concordando con quanto dici, aggiungo una cosa, non capisco il senso di non voler aprire ad investitori (qualora ci fossero) prima ma farlo adesso che ormai siamo praticamente rovinati. Se a lui interessa guadagnare, continuerà a rimanere in questa situazione cercando invano un rifinanziamento globale.


----------



## Konrad (22 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questa è una sonora sciocchezza, indegna della qualità di Biasin. Il rifinanziamento sostituisce un debito con un altro debito a condizioni di rimborso e di interessi diverse. L'obiettivo è renderlo sostenibile per chi lo assume. E' quello che ha fatto lo scorso novembre l'Inter di Suning, ed in passato la Roma di Pallotta ed Unicredit, con ottimi risultati economici. Nella fattispecie del Milan, paradossalmente, la devianza, non risolta, riguarda non la posizione del Milan, ma l'assunzione di un debito, pari a 180 milioni oltre interessi, da una delle società della catena di controllo del club, la Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxembourg, nei confronti del medesimo creditore, garantito tuttavia da azioni del club stesso. Un debito di cui sono ignote le basi finanziarie, perchè assunto da una società che non ha attività autonoma, avendo all'attivo solo la partecipazione a quote del capitale della controllante diretta del Milan, la Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg. Dunque, una società che non ha redditività, nè attivo circolante per adempiere autonomamente alla obbligazione contratta con Elliott/Blue Skye, obbligazione che potrà essere adempiuta solo con moneta finanziaria di un terzo, il Milan. Questo è, dal marzo 2017, il vero bubbone finanziario della costruzione di Yonghong Li e dei suoi soci, che Li non è riuscito a risolvere per via finanziaria o via capitale, tramite una cessione di quote di una delle società facenti parte della holding. E' un debito senza debitore capiente, ma con un garante importante, il cui peso finanziario tuttavia incombe su quest'ultimo, condizionando, o potendo condizionare, l'assetto societario e la consistenza patrimoniale su base capitale. Il problema è qui. Senza di esso, 123 milioni oltre interessi di un club patrimonializzato per un miliardo ed un fatturato atteso di 270 milioni di euro, sarebbe facilmente rifinanziabile, a condizioni tali da rendere esiziale la pressione finanziaria pro esercizio sui conti del club. Una inerzia di cui ora Li dovrà assumersi per intero la responsabilità, adottando la misura della cessione parziale di quote ad un partner finanziario, soluzioni cui sinora ha resistito, per acquisire la provvista necessaria a liquidare quei 180 milioni, oltre interessi. Non potrà più attendere, altrimenti ogni sforzo sin qui assunto sarà stato vano, per il Milan.



92 minuti di applausi


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eh ma quando dicevo che il problema era il debito di Li, mi si prendeva per pazzo. Ora finalmente è chiaro a tutti (non mi riferisco proprio a te). Comunque concordando con quanto dici, aggiungo una cosa, non capisco il senso di non voler aprire ad investitori (qualora ci fossero) prima ma farlo adesso che ormai siamo praticamente rovinati. Se a lui interessa guadagnare, continuerà a rimanere in questa situazione cercando invano un rifinanziamento globale.


Questo è un aspetto non molto chiaro delle cronache societarie. Delle intenzioni della proprietà di cedere una quota, non di controllo, ha parlato, se ricordi, il cda nella delibera di aumento di capitale sociale di marzo, nella ipotesi di inoptazione delle azioni di nuova emissione, in favore di un partner definito portatore di interessi strategici coincidenti con quelli del club. L'ipotesi è parsa di scuola, stante la scontata copertura di quell'aumento da parte della proprietà, ma la introduzione di quella delega al cda del club è parsa avere portata ultronea alla semplice occasione dell'aumento del capitale. Cronache finanziarie accreditate hanno poi riportato di sondaggi effettuati da soggetti imprenditoriali newyorkesi legati ad Elliott, Ross e Stillitano, che sono soggetti che hanno forti interessenze nel mondo dello sport professionistico vicino all'hedge fund di Singer. D'altra parte, si è poi letto di resistenze della proprietà ad una cessione immediata di una quota, non di controllo sibbene di influenza, a terzi, prima del completamento progettuale del piano industriale collegato al concepito LBO. Una posizione legittima, questa, ma che non sta tenendo conto delle scadenze finanziarie, ma soprattutto della pressione degli organi valutatori internazionali sul Milan. E' chiaro che quanto accaduto stasera produrrà serie rimeditazioni sulla strategia societaria da parte della proprietà, perchè si rischia ora un processo devalutativo dell'investimento dagli esiti non controllabili, in specie in una situazione di equilibrio finanziario non del tutto stabile. Nessuno intende sindacare le scelte di investimento della priorietà, ma esse non devono ledere il superiore interesse del Milan allo sviluppo del proprio progetto sportivo. Da stasera devono maturare scelte nuove, e più realistiche.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Questo è un aspetto non molto chiaro delle cronache societarie. Delle intenzioni della proprietà di cedere una quota, non di controllo, ha parlato, se ricordi, il cda nella delibera di aumento di capitale sociale di marzo, nella ipotesi di inoptazione delle azioni di nuova emissione, in favore di un partner definito portatore di interessi strategici coincidenti con quelli del club. L'ipotesi è parsa di scuola, stante la scontata copertura di quell'aumento da parte della proprietà, ma la introduzione di quella delega al cda del club è parsa avere portata ultronea alla semplice occasione dell'aumento del capitale. Cronache finanziarie accreditate hanno poi riportato di sondaggi effettuati da soggetti imprenditoriali newyorkesi legati ad Elliott, Ross e Stillitano, che sono soggetti che hanno forti interessenze nel mondo dello sport professionistico vicino all'hedge fund di Singer. D'altra parte, si è poi letto di resistenze della proprietà ad una cessione immediata di una quota, non di controllo sibbene di influenza, a terzi, prima del completamento progettuale del piano industriale collegato al concepito LBO. Una posizione legittima, questa, ma che non sta tenendo conto delle scadenze finanziarie, ma soprattutto della pressione degli organi valutatori internazionali sul Milan. E' chiaro che quanto accaduto stasera produrrà serie rimeditazioni sulla strategia societaria da parte della proprietà, perchè si rischia ora un processo devalutativo dell'investimento dagli esiti non controllabili, in specie in una situazione di equilibrio finanziario non del tutto stabile. Nessuno intende sindacare le scelte di investimento della priorietà, ma esse non devono ledere il superiore interesse del Milan allo sviluppo del proprio progetto sportivo. Da stasera devono maturare scelte nuove, e più realistiche.



oh finalmente!!! Il Bene del Milan prima di tutto....sempre detto. 
Basta con sta storia del Ipo ecc ecc, è evidente che non ci sono margini per farlo in tempi brevi come pensavano. Adesso si è giunti al capolinea.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, a TL, ha dato la sua chiave di lettura alla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il problema è molto semplice. Per la Uefa il Milan non è già più proprietà di YongHong Li. Lo è solo formalmente ma sono sicuri che non sarà capace di rifinanziare il debito con Elliott, la Uefa sa già che il Milan è di Elliott ma non lo è ancora ufficialmente. Elliott il Milan lo vorrà vendere subito ma non si sa ancora a chi. La situazione è delicatissima. Poniamo anche il caso che Li rifinanzi con Elliott, ma come lo farebbe? Con altro debito? Debiti su debiti che alla fine non sarà in grado di estinguere, questa è la chiave di lettura dell'UEFA. Per risolvere la situazione o Li appiana i debiti senza farne altri oppure deve vendere, ma alla svelta."_



Questo ora si è svegliato, dopo mesi di leccate ai due amici Fasso-Mira. Buongiorno!


----------



## mistergao (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, a TL, ha dato la sua chiave di lettura alla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il problema è molto semplice. Per la Uefa il Milan non è già più proprietà di YongHong Li. Lo è solo formalmente ma sono sicuri che non sarà capace di rifinanziare il debito con Elliott, la Uefa sa già che il Milan è di Elliott ma non lo è ancora ufficialmente. Elliott il Milan lo vorrà vendere subito ma non si sa ancora a chi. La situazione è delicatissima. Poniamo anche il caso che Li rifinanzi con Elliott, ma come lo farebbe? Con altro debito? Debiti su debiti che alla fine non sarà in grado di estinguere, questa è la chiave di lettura dell'UEFA. Per risolvere la situazione o Li appiana i debiti senza farne altri oppure deve vendere, ma alla svelta."_



Ieri sera ho avuto la sfortuna di apprendere questa notizia (che per me è drammatica) proprio mentre guardavo TL, e vi assicuro che Biasin ha battuto tanto su questo tasto. E se pensate che Biasin è uno di quelli che che in tutta la storia del closing ha detto meno scemenze, mi sa che un fondo di verità c'è.
Tra l'altro ieri su telelombardia ho apprezzato tantissimo Mauro Suma, forse per la prima volta negli ultimi trent'anni: davanti ad un Chirico tracotante e strafottente come non mai, che dimostrava di non aver capito il problema, che non è la situazione debitoria, ma il rifinanziamento, Suma non ha arretrato di un centimetro, arrivando anche ad urlargli contro di ogni, davvero impeccabile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ed è pur sempre un paragone sbagliato visto che chi deve essere ripagato è Elliott che non ha espresso alcun parere negativo.



Mah..secondo me sottovalutiamo che Elliott ha in pegno un assett che se messo sul mercato gli renderà più del prestito fatto...quindi a loro se Lì fallisce va benissimo...


----------



## milanhearts (23 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Qui si vede la Uefa come la nemica ma in realtà sta smascherando i pagliacci che abbiamo in società.
> 
> 
> Qua bisogna far partire un casino per far si che si sbrighino a sparire dal Milan.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, a TL, ha dato la sua chiave di lettura alla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il problema è molto semplice. Per la Uefa il Milan non è già più proprietà di YongHong Li. Lo è solo formalmente ma sono sicuri che non sarà capace di rifinanziare il debito con Elliott, la Uefa sa già che il Milan è di Elliott ma non lo è ancora ufficialmente. Elliott il Milan lo vorrà vendere subito ma non si sa ancora a chi. La situazione è delicatissima. Poniamo anche il caso che Li rifinanzi con Elliott, ma come lo farebbe? Con altro debito? Debiti su debiti che alla fine non sarà in grado di estinguere, questa è la chiave di lettura dell'UEFA. Per risolvere la situazione o Li appiana i debiti senza farne altri oppure deve vendere, ma alla svelta."_



Caxxate. Penso la UEFA sarebbe più tranquilla se sapesse che Li non è più il proprietario.


----------



## PM3 (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..secondo me sottovalutiamo che Elliott ha in pegno un assett che se messo sul mercato gli renderà più del prestito fatto...quindi a loro se Lì fallisce va benissimo...



Potrebbe anche essere. 
Magari c'è qualcuno che sta tentando di acquisire quote del Milan, approfittando delle difficoltà della proprietà, questa bocciatura non fa altro che aiutarlo. 
In ogni modo ci troviamo sempre e comunque ad una decisione che riguardano le difficoltà della proprietà e non i bilanci del Milan. Il FPF è stato istituito per vigilare sui conti del club, non su quelli della proprietà dei club...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche essere.
> Magari c'è qualcuno che sta tentando di acquisire quote del Milan, approfittando delle difficoltà della proprietà, questa bocciatura non fa altro che aiutarlo.
> In ogni modo ci troviamo sempre e comunque ad una decisione che riguardano le difficoltà della proprietà e non i bilanci del Milan. Il FPF è stato istituito per vigilare sui conti del club, non su quelli della proprietà dei club...



Si ma qui il problema è un altro..la UEFA non accetta una proprietà che gioca col club senza avere soldi o garanzie


----------

